# Wer kennt sich mit Java Skript und html gut aus zwecks Diale



## ladyxy (23 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe einen Quelltext von der Seite gefunden, wo ich den Dialer her habe. Nun suche ich jemanden, der ihn mir übersetzen kann. Ich habe ihn in Word abgespeichert. Also falls jemand mir helfen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar.
 :bussi:


----------



## Hoschi (23 Oktober 2003)

Im Anhang die gewünschte Analyse des Quelltextes sowie der damit verbundenen Seiten, ohne Gewährleistung der Vollständigkeit oder Verwertbarkeit der Informationen.

In diesem speziellen Fall werden Methoden zur Verschleierung der Seitenaufrufe sowie bekannte Sicherheitslücken des Internet Explorers genutzt. Die hier verwendete Praktik erfüllt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit den Tatbestand des Computerbetruges.

Hoschi


----------



## Hoschi (23 Oktober 2003)

Wäre noch anzumerken, das die IP der Seite bei einer Nameserverabfrage zwar aufgelöst wird, die zu der IP eingetragene Domain cyb**te****logie.nl aber nicht registriert ist (http://www.domain-registry.nl/whois.php). Es existiert also nur ein Reverseeintrag zu dieser Domain, keine Host- oder MX (Mailexchange)-Einträge.

Der Netzwerkeintrag verweist dazu auf einen belgischen Betreiber, dessen E-Mail-Domäne nur mit einem Alias im DNS steht, also auch keinen Host- oder MX-Eintrag hat. (So kann man sich auch vor E-Mails schützen).

Hoschi
(Ich hab jetzt einfach mal alles weggelassen, was gegen die NUB verstossen könnte)


----------



## ladyxy (23 Oktober 2003)

**

Ist ja komisch, daß der HP Besitzer wo ich das teil herhabe auch aus FFM kommt oder?


----------



## Hoschi (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: *



			
				ladyxy schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja komisch, daß der HP Besitzer wo ich das teil herhabe auch aus FFM kommt oder?



Hab's schon wieder rausgenommen, weil der Netzprovider Europaweit tätig ist und in jedem Land Niederlassungen unterhält. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen Netzprovider (einfach ausgedrückt, der, dem gerade das Stück Internet und die Kabel 'gehören') und dem HP-Betreiber ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Hoschi


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Wurde RegTP schon verständigt?*

Nachdem der Dialer ja laut Analyse diverse Sicherheitslücken verwendet:
Wurde die RegTP schon hiervon in Kenntnis gesetzt?

Vielleicht würden sich auch diverse Computerzeitschriften über entsprechende Hinweise freuen.


----------



## Hoschi (24 Oktober 2003)

Der Dialer selber verwendet keine Sicherheitslücken (ohne eine Diskussion über Windows als generelle Sicherheitslücke beginnen zu wollen), sondern übliche Betriebssystemfunktionen.

Die Webseiten, die zur Installation des Dialers verwendet werden, nutzen Techniken wie Javascript in einer Art, die zwar fragwürdig ist, aber nicht verboten (Position des Popup-Fensters). Auch der Wert "0" für die Größe von Seitenelementen ist erlaubt (bzw. nicht verboten http://www.w3.org/) (hier die Größe des iframe).

Lediglich die Ausnutzung des Object-Exploit kann als Computersabotage ausgelegt werden. Immerhin existiert für diese Lücke seit 3.10.03 ein Patch von MS, der diesmal sogar funktioniert. Jeder, der nach diesem Datum noch 'erwischt' wird, muss sich mindestens ein kleines 'selber Schuld' gefallen lassen.

Nutzern, die wie ich trotz aller Kritik immer noch den Internet Explorer nutzen, stehen darüber hinaus zahlreiche nützliche Freewareprogramme zur Verbesserung der Funktionalität und Sicherheit zur Verfügung, wie z.B. Popup-Blocker oder der umfangreiche, aber sehr gute c't IEController.

Hoschi


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Hoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Lediglich die Ausnutzung des Object-Exploit kann als Computersabotage
> ausgelegt werden. Immerhin existiert für diese Lücke seit 3.10.03 ein Patch von MS, der diesmal
> sogar funktioniert. Jeder, der nach diesem Datum noch 'erwischt' wird, muss sich mindestens
> ein kleines 'selber Schuld' gefallen lassen.



Selbst gegen dieses "ein kleines 'selber Schuld'" erhebe ich massiven Einspruch.
Wer wie ich Jahrzehnte im EDV/PC Support  arbeitet, weiß, daß derartige Aussagen einfach unzumutbar sind. 
Ein "Otto Normalo" hat in der überwiegenden Anzahl weder selber das Wissen, was , wo , wie an Sicherheitslücken 
vorhanden ist (er ist froh daß die Kiste überhaupt läuft) , noch jemanden den er er um qualifizierten Rat 
fragen kann. (Ich hab mir mal den Spaß erlaubt in PC-Läden , nicht ALDI nach solchen Problemen zu 
fragen Fazit die haben meistens etwa so viel Ahnung wie der Kunde: Zero!)

Darüber hinaus ist die "Informationspolitik" von M$ schlicht miserabel, selbst ein Fachmann hat
 Mühe sich in dem Flickenteppich von "Patches" zurechtzufinden.
tf


----------



## Hoschi (24 Oktober 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus ist die "Informationspolitik" von M$ schlicht miserabel, selbst ein Fachmann hat
> Mühe sich in dem Flickenteppich von "Patches" zurechtzufinden.
> tf



Immerhin 'informiert' M$ seit XP den Nutzer darüber, dass er/sie mit automatischen Updates auf dem Laufenden bleiben kann. Unabhängig von Bedenken über diese Updatetechnik hat somit jeder XP Nutzer die Möglichkeit, sein/ihr System auf einem aktuellen Stand zu halten. (Sogar mit ISDN, weil die Updates in der Leerlaufzeit übertragen und unterbrochene Updates fortgesetzt werden.) Zumindest aus meiner Sicht gibt es auf Einzelpatzrechnern keinen Grund, diesen Dienst zu deaktivieren.

Was die Bedenken zum 'Datenschnüffeln' betrifft, fällt mir spontan ein Bekannter ein, der während einer Diskussion über eventuelles Ausspionieren seines PC durch M$ Software seinen Payback-Antrag ausgefüllt hat  :gruebel:

Hoschi


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Hoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin 'informiert' M$ seit XP den Nutzer darüber, dass er/sie mit automatischen
> Updates auf dem Laufenden bleiben kann.



Noch dürfte die Mehrzahl der User nicht XP einsetzten, außerdem wird damit die Verantwortung 
von M$ für das mehr als "lückenhafte" sogenannte OS nicht genommen. 

Mein Einspruch bezog sich ausschließlich auf das "selber schuld" , das ist ein Thema , bei dem du dir 
hier keine allzugroße Zustimmmung außer den Vertretern des anderen Lagers erwerben kannst...

darüberhinaus ist das Thema "selber schuld" schon bis zum Abwinken in diesem Thread 
diskutiert worden. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2951


----------



## Hoschi (24 Oktober 2003)

Mir fällt jetzt nichts mehr ein, was nicht zu einer endlosen Diskussion über Betriebssysteme oder erhöhten Arztkosten durch virtuelle Schläge führen würde. M$ hat ein Quasi-Monopol im Betriebssystembereich. [schulmeister]*Die Geschichte hat uns gezeigt, dass Verantwortung zu erwarten hier fehl am Platz ist.*[/schulmeister] Selbst Un'T'ernehmen, die in der Vergangenheit monopolistisch aufgetreten sind, übernehmen aktuell keine Verantwortung.

Ich glaube nicht, dass es jemals Software für Computer gibt, über die man sich keine Sorgen machen muss. Jeder Benutzer muss für die  Sicherheit beim eingesetzten Betriebssystem selber sorgen. Eine Lobby oder ausreichendes Interesse, daran etwas zu ändern, wird wohl keiner von uns mehr erleben.

Ich wünsche mir gerade, mein Computer wäre ein Backofen. Heiss wird er sowieso, und wenn das Backprogramm nicht funktioniert, wird er wenigstens umgetauscht.

Hoschi
P.S. Hier die Zusammenfassung der Smilies zu diesem Posting:
 :bash:  :evil:  :argl:  :laber:  :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (24 Oktober 2003)

Hoschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir gerade, mein Computer wäre ein Backofen. Heiss wird er sowieso, und wenn das Backprogramm nicht funktioniert, wird er wenigstens umgetauscht.


*Der* war gut...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Ach dafür ist die Backup Funktion.


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

*Danke*

Ich danke allen, die mir geholfen haben. Nun muß ich nur noch meine Telefonrechnung abwarten und kann dann dagegen angehen. Ich wurde ja vorab schon telefonisch von der Telekom informiert.

Ich hoffe die Sachen die ich als Beweise vorlegen kann werden reichen.

1. HP-Adresse
2. Inhaber der HP-Adresse
2. Quelltext von dieser HP
3. Screenshot von der HP
4. Screenshot von dem neu geöffnetem Fenster. War bei mir vorher nicht  zu sehen sondern nur unten in der Taskleiste. Wurde auch gleich immer weggeklickt.
5. Quelltext von der Seite die das ganze Teil runterlädt
6. HP-Adresse vom Dialer wo unter anderem drinsteht, daß er sich selbst installiert. Die bestehende Internetverbindung wird getrennt.
Eine neue Internetverbindung wird hergestellt. Die Verbindung über eine kostenpflichtige Nummer wird aufgebaut.
7. Reg.-TP habe ich nachgekuckt die Telefonnummer ist nicht registriert.

Ich denke mal da war ich schon fleißig, wenn ich schon so dusselig war und den Dialer mit der Syscntr.exe vernichtet habe. Sowie so blöde gewesen bin nicht update gemacht zu haben und einen Dialerwarner benutzt habe  :bigcry:


----------



## Hoschi (24 Oktober 2003)

Es ist nur eine Vermutung, aber ich glaube, da liest jemand mit. Die Seite mit dem Exploit-Object-Code ist gegen eine mit Standardobjekt ausgetauscht worden. Die zu installierende Datei ist ein X-Diver.

Gut, das es Backprogramme gibt...

Hoschi


----------



## technofreak (24 Oktober 2003)

Das war/ist ja eins der Probleme mit der Justiz, daß sich die Erkenntnis, daß es kaum etwas flüchtigeres 
als das Internet gibt , nur sehr langsam durchsetzt. Erfreulicherweise gibt es doch schon einige hoffnungsvolle Urteile,
die genau diesen Aspekt zugunsten der Geschädigten interpretieren und die Beweislast dem angeblichen
Leistungserbringer aufs Auge drücken.
tf


----------



## ladyxy (24 Oktober 2003)

Na wunderbar. Ich hoffe es reicht das ich mir Screenshots gemacht habe und die Quelldateien gespeichert habe


----------

